# Ecran noir, mais l'ordi s'allume



## Katja (3 Janvier 2007)

L'écran de mn ordi s'est éteint d'un coup, je peux allumer l'ordi, mais je vois à peine ce qui est sur l'écran. Que faire??


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2007)

bonsoir,

dit comme ça, je dirais que le rétro-éclairage vient de rendre l'âme.....

Quel modèle de mac? un peu plus de précisions peut être?


----------



## Katja (4 Janvier 2007)

C'est un ibook G4. 
Ca coute cher de réparer ce retro-éclairage?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2007)

Je peut me tromper mais je pense que oui si comme je le suppose ton ibook n'est plus sous garantie.
Le sav fait parfois un geste quand la garantie est terminée depuis peu. Appelle un centre agrée pour voir. 
Sinon, si tu aimes l'aventure et que tu est bricoleur, fait une recherche sur les forums.Certains ont réussi à réparer ou à changer la pièce, mais bon.....:mouais:


----------



## Katja (6 Janvier 2007)

Heureusement il s'est réparé de lui même, je ne sais pas comment, mais je l'ai allumé aujourd'hui et il fonctionne. C'était quoi ce truc?


----------



## jugnin (6 Janvier 2007)

Il est possible que ce soit la charni&#232;re qui ait entam&#233; les c&#226;bles de l'&#233;cran, en effet ceux-ci prennent un coup &#224; chaque ouverture/fermeture. C'est un d&#233;faut connus sur les iBooks. J'ai d&#233;mont&#233; le mien un an et demi apr&#232;s l'achat (pour une toute autre raison), et les c&#226;bles faisaient d&#233;j&#224; peur &#224; voir, compl&#232;tement nus.


----------

